# Ploesti raid reports and documents.



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Name says it all.

Enjoy!!!!

View attachment The Air Battle of Ploesti.pdf

View attachment WWII-Ploesti-Romania-Report-I.pdf

View attachment WWII-Ploesti-Romania-Report-II.pdf


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Syscom!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2012)

SWEET. Downloaded so I can read it later


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> SWEET. Downloaded so I can read it later


 
Your welcome!!!


----------



## muggs (Aug 27, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2012)

muggs said:


> Many thanks for sharing


 
Your welcome!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome find buddy! A must read later today, after some sleep, just in from nightshift!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Jan!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent as always!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 28, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent as always!


 
Thanks David!!!!


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 28, 2012)

Great find, exemplifies the importance of this campaign.
Still, personally, I don’t think enough credit is given to the first US mission (the Halverson Detachment) to bomb Ploesti.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking forward to reading this later. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

